# Upgrader sa version Navigon France à la version Europe ?



## gibey (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjours à tous,

J'ai acquis la version iPhone de Navigon. J'en suis ravi, mais je réalise que j'ai commis l'erreur de prendre la version France, et non Europe, pensant que l'application France serait plus "rapide" à s'ouvrir que la version Europe sur mon 3G. Or je vois que la version France est aussi longue à s'ouvrir que la lourde version Europe.

Savez-vous s'il est possible, ou sera possible (par exemple avec la futur version 1.4) de passer de la version France à la version Europe sans devoir racheter intégralement l'application, mais en payant un supplément ? Si c'est possible, comment faire ?

D'avance je vous en remercie


----------



## Gwen (5 Novembre 2009)

Eh non, cela n'est pas possible. Ce sont deux applications différentes et Navigon n'a pas prévu l'achat dans l'application de complément, mais a créé des logiciels bien séparés.

Dommage je trouve.


----------

